# Euphemisms for flatulence



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I was recently informed by *millenniumman75* that a four letter word for flatulence rhyming with "dart" was considered "inappropriate language" and received a "warning." I thought maybe we could compile a list of alternative terms that would be deemed appropriate by the moderators.

Here's what I've come up with so far:

gaseous anal discharge
invisible gifts
fire in the hole
wind in your shorts
evacuating the bottom floor
erupting the chocolate volcano
honking for clearance


----------



## chunkylover53 (Oct 29, 2009)

Step on a duck


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> gaseous anal discharge


lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't get snarky........

POOT!


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Mr. Frostie said:


> honking for clearance


:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SBD silent but deadly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

toot


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

fluff!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

cutting the cheese


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

blowing one's own horn.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

reverse burp


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ripsnorter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

break wind


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

three mile island


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Either call it what it is or don't talk about iiiiit. Unbelievably uptight though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Warning****
On that note, this thread is exhausted.
Got a problem, take a Beano!


----------

